# From CAAD9 to S2: is it worth?



## stuinsnow (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am interested in buying S2. Currently riding CAAD9 with Campy Eurus wheels and Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless tires.

Question: is it worth buying Cervelo S2 for pursuing weight, speed and comfort? 

Or should I replace some parts for CAAD9?


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Replace parts on the CAAD9. Comfort can be obtained by using good quality tires and running the correct air pressure for your weight.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Do you race?


----------



## stuinsnow (Jan 10, 2010)

jjmstang said:


> Replace parts on the CAAD9. Comfort can be obtained by using good quality tires and running the correct air pressure for your weight.


Any recommendation?


----------



## stuinsnow (Jan 10, 2010)

shaochieh said:


> Do you race?


Yes, I do!


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

stuinsnow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in buying S2. Currently riding CAAD9 with Campy Eurus wheels and Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless tires.
> 
> ...



The S2 isn't exactly known for comfort. But if you like raw speed (especially on descents) and power transfer, the S2 is for you. 

From the weight, speed and comfort descriptions you gave, the first bike that came to mind was the R3. 

You can't go wrong with either bike though.


----------



## bluurr (Apr 2, 2008)

i used to ride a caad9, i bought an s1 (its the only thing i could afford for now) Damn! i made the right move! Fit is better. Feel realy fast. i love it


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

for racing I would keep the alu rig. I race and actually consider buying a alu bike for racing only and not risking my A ride.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Ghost234 said:


> The S2 isn't exactly known for comfort. But if you like raw speed (especially on descents) and power transfer, the S2 is for you.


I second that. S2 is fast on descend and flats. However, it does beat you up pretty good on longer rides and doesn't climb as well as other bikes.

I did a century on an S2 earlier this year. However, I had to take several breaks before completing the century.:cryin:


----------

